# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] 74F161ASCX - Counter IC Binary Counter 1 Element 4 Bit Positive Edge 16-SOIC -1900pcs

## diamadiss

Τιμή 150€

Technical Specifications:


Manufacturer Part No: 74F161ASCX


Counter Type: Binary 


Counting Sequence: Up 


Package/Case: SOIC-16 


Number of Input Lines: 4 


Propagation Delay Time: 10 ns 


Maximum Operating Temperature: + 70 C 


Minimum Operating Temperature: 0 C 


Function: Synchronous 4 Bit Binary Counter 


Number of Output Lines: 4 


Operating Supply Voltage: 4.5 V to 5.5 V 


Packaging: Reel

----------

